# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX  ORT-JTAG - Samsung GT-S8530 WAVE II Unbrick / Repair Dead Boot

## mohamed73

*ORT - JTAG UPDATE* [08 Apr 2011]  *Description :*  *ORT Plus V1.36*  *Samsung S8530 Repair Dead Boot*  *What's new in ORT Plus V1.36 ?*  QSC 6020 [0x200BF0E1][0x0x220B20E1]Error Detection improvedRE-Connect Function Added   *Released Stuffs :*   *ORT Plus V1.36*Samsung GT-S8530 Dump FileSamsung GT-S8530 Repair FileSamsung GT-S8530 JTAG PinoutSamsung GT-S8530 InstructionsSamsung GT-S8530 SM   *Full Flashes Uploaded :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Previous Update :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] *ORT Team Blog  :* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Need a Hand ?* *Contact me if you have ORT-JTAG and following dead phones in Hand*  HTC 7  ORT is a Real JTAGger's choice 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## nasory aliraqi

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## RRGGHH

الـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــف شــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكر

----------


## Boufatah

شكرا جزيل لك

----------

